# Bose Speakers?



## Parsons123 (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey,

I have a set of £200 bose ipod speakers and i am getting rid of my ipod and i dont want to sell the speakers.

Is there anyway i can make or purchase an adapter which will convert it to a headphone jack?

Thanks


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

What is the model of the speakers?


----------



## Parsons123 (Nov 25, 2007)

Bose Sounddock


----------



## Parsons123 (Nov 25, 2007)

I found this but i am too rubbish to do it:

http://mike.kruckenberg.com/archives/2006/10/building_an_aux_input_cable_for_bose_sounddock.html

and this:

http://www.hackaday.com/2007/07/06/solderless-aux-in-for-bose-sound-dock-etc/


----------



## Parsons123 (Nov 25, 2007)

I think i need this:

http://www.play.com/Electronics/Ele...riffin+Dock+Adapter+For+IPod+Shuffle+(2nd+Gen)

and this:

http://www.microdirect.co.uk/(18412)Vivanco-35mm-To-35mm-Jack-Cable-25M.aspx


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

That would probably work as long as it fits into the speakers.
Heres a different one.
http://www.amazon.com/Cables-Go-35508-Connector-3-5mm/dp/B000J022G6


----------



## Parsons123 (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for the help.

That cable is the one for doing the soldering, which i am not too fond of.

Also i think that the connector is a female one instead of a male or vice versa.

Thanks though


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

You don't need to do any soldering on that one.
It's prefabricated.
The guy that built one just bought the connectors
for the ends and made his own.
The one I listed just plugs in.


----------

